# average age expats



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

20-25
25-30
30-35
35-40
old


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Love the choices, Irish!! PMSL!!!!!  Thankfully, I'm not Andy "Pre-historic" Capp! Phew!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Love the choices, Irish!! PMSL!!!!!  Thankfully, I'm not Andy "Pre-historic" Capp! Phew!


oh how dare you say i was applying/implying andy was old (good guess though)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> oh how dare you say i was applying andy was old (good guess though)


Applying or implying???


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Applying or implying???


implying yeah thats the one couldnt get me head round it
thanks


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

De nada...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're only as old as the woman you feel....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You're only as old as the woman you feel....


And she's how old???????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well she is a granny.....


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> And she's how old???????


freakin old







lmao


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

LMFAO!!!!! 
Andy, you need to lower the upper age limit....and make sure she has her own teeth!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nah, they give better head when they take the teeth out.....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Nah, they give better head when they take the teeth out.....


quoted for da troof


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> 20-25
> 25-30
> 30-35
> 35-40
> old


19...?!?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

bump bump bump andy pissed on way home


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That's why I wear a colostomy bag matey....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> That's why I wear a colostomy bag matey....


Grannies don't like their men to be knackered; they like strong studs.

HTH


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Andy;s not too old...


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Andy;s not too old...


hmmm andy and stevieboy would have never figured that one enjoy the room lads
rolling around the floor pmsl


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Andy;s not too old...


No, he's pre-historic!!!! PMSL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oi!!!

I'm only 43.....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oi!!!
> 
> I'm only 43.....


ONLY???????? 

Anything past 40 stinks of wee, drives like Miss Daisy and was born before God was!!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> ONLY????????
> 
> Anything past 40 stinks of wee, drives like Miss Daisy and was born before God was!!!


And male, excludes females


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Damn internet slow as a wet week


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> And male, excludes females


Of course, females never entered my mind as they're perfect and in their prime past 40.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So are blokes, they sell those little blue pills now.... (alledgedly, i have no idea, never bought them ever, no not me, I have no idea they're AEd250/box of 4....)


******!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So are blokes, they sell those little blue pills now.... (alledgedly, i have no idea, never bought them ever, no not me, I have no idea they're AEd250/box of 4....)
> 
> 
> ******!


You reached your prime during the last Ice Age.....


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So are blokes, they sell those little blue pills now.... (alledgedly, i have no idea, never bought them ever, no not me, I have no idea they're AEd250/box of 4....)
> 
> 
> ******!


Andy, ten bucks a pop here in the states. Can send you some you know not that you NEED them or anything.


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> And male, excludes females


women like wine only get better with age.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dzdoc said:


> women like wine only get better with age.


So says the old bird....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I dont like the blue pills. they give everything a blue haze and make your cheeks hot and red. not like I would know or anything.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

You know, there are at least 7 of us "old birds" - and that includes Andy!! LOL - with many youngin's around. Maybe we "oldies" could have a night out with parchesi, backgammon....... oh, I know......... spin the tail on the donkey!! Ya, friggin' right!!

But, seriously, may be an "older crowd" night gathering?????? I don't want to feel like the grandmother with the youngin's!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not in the "oldies" group but I'm a Granny....can I join the "Crumblie Club"??? LOL


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Nickel said:


> You know, there are at least 7 of us "old birds" - and that includes Andy!! LOL - with many youngin's around. Maybe we "oldies" could have a night out with parchesi, backgammon....... oh, I know......... spin the tail on the donkey!! Ya, friggin' right!!
> 
> But, seriously, may be an "older crowd" night gathering?????? I don't want to feel like the grandmother with the youngin's!!!


your as old as the women you feel hmmmmmmmmmm 16


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I'm not in the "oldies" group but I'm a Granny....can I join the "Crumblie Club"??? LOL


LOL!! All Grannies and Grampies = We need to unite and raise hooollly hellllllll!!!! Heaven help the "youngin's" when we go out!! 

Yes, you are officially a member of the "oldies group" The Crumblie Club~~- the BEST social group in Dubai/AD/UAE!!! We "know" it all!!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> your as old as the women you feel hmmmmmmmmmm 16


You have felt 16 women???????  Now, if you would have stuck with us "more mature, older" women, you would have stopped at ONE!!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I feel liberated..... 

Irish, stop dreaming....16 women....pah! Bloody lightweight!!!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Nickel said:


> You have felt 16 women???????  Now, if you would have stuck with us "more mature, older" women, you would have stopped at ONE!!!!


like i tell the wife(boss) no harm in window shoping until the sale comes on


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I feel liberated.....
> 
> Irish, stop dreaming....16 women....pah! Bloody lightweight!!!


16 women and you were the last boy you took it out of me ps thanks loreal cause your worth it


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Look, 16 is nothing.....Andy had 32......then he woke up.....

I wasn't there so couldn't have worn you out......do you like burly builders called Dave from Cleethorpes then?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Nickel said:


> You know, there are at least 7 of us "old birds" - and that includes Andy!! LOL - with many youngin's around. Maybe we "oldies" could have a night out with parchesi, backgammon....... oh, I know......... spin the tail on the donkey!! Ya, friggin' right!!
> 
> But, seriously, may be an "older crowd" night gathering?????? I don't want to feel like the grandmother with the youngin's!!!


Same here don't want to be a bad example to them


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Look, 16 is nothing.....Andy had 32......then he woke up.....
> 
> I wasn't there so couldn't have worn you out......do you like burly builders called Dave from Cleethorpes then?


I thought he meant he was touching up a 16 year old, ooohw not even in your dreams


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So says the old bird....


Hey no birdies left here, have you seen my avatar. 
There was an old lady who swallowed a fly I don't know why she swallowed a fly I guess she'll die.
There was an old lady who swallowed a spider she swallowed a spider to catch the fly, I guess she'll die.
There was an old lady who swallowed a bird, she swallowed a bird to catch the spider deep down inside her. she swallowed the spider to catch the fly. I don't know why she swallowed the fly I guess she'll die. 
There was an old lady who swallowed a cat to catch the bird to catch the spider deep down inside her. She swallowed the spider to catch the fly. I don't know why she swallowed the fly I guess she'll die. 
There was an old lady who swallowed a dog to catch the cat to catch the bird to catch the spider deep down inside her. She swallowed the spider to catch the fly. I don't know why she swallowed the fly I guess she'll die. 
There was an old lady who swallowed a horse. She died of course. 

Never underestimate the ability of old ladies to catch or swallow whatever they have to. 

*Now wandering around house scratching head thinking what was this thread about again?*


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Gee no wonder after all that typing, excellent memory, no dementia there yet


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> i thought he meant he was touching up a 16 year old, ooohw not even in your dreams


no no no no 13 women and pasanada dizzyizzy and veronica the last 3 at the same time drrrrrrrrr:d


----------

